# Residency in Mexico



## ncloutman (Apr 27, 2020)

Can anyone point me in the right direction please.... Long story short : I’m 56, I work online, my business is based in UK but we’ve changed our mind about living in the UK and now we would like to live in Mexico. My wife is Mexican. I’ve been on Mexican soil since mid March, how do I go about applying for a visa or similar, and what would be my best route. Obviously with Covid, I don’t want to have to and probably would struggle to find a flight back to the UK, ever. Thanks in Advance....Nigel (and Alejandra)


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

The normal rules are you have to apply for a visa in your own country before coming to Mexico. But I believe since your wife is Mexican, you can apply while in Mexico.

However, the real answer is easy to get. Just go to Instituto Nacional de Migración (INM) and ask them.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

This link is the horse’s mouth information. It lists the required documents and cost for applying for residency if you currently have a visitor (or student) visa *and* a relationship with a person with Mexican nationality. Scroll down for the link to the application form to get the process started. Yes, you can do this inside Mexico without visiting a consulate outside the country.


----------



## FurtherSouth (Jun 9, 2020)

Have you had any luck? I am hoping to get married to my Mexican partner and do the same process through the INM (cambio a residente temporal por vÃ*nculo familiar) but the registro civil and INM offices have been closed. I'm not clear when they will open, I'm hoping in the orange or yellow "semaforo sanitaria", but may take until it is green. Worst case I'll leave and come back when/if border opens for tourist travel for a few days to give us another 6 months. Hope it doesn't come to that.


----------

